# Ford Fusion



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Has anyone got a FORD FUSION ??.. we are looking to swap our zafira (fuel costs)...we would have to have an automatic as my dh got right side cerebral palsy...& can only drive autos ....

I know the road tax will be a big incentive ....just wondered if anyone has one ?? & any thoughts ...

Thanks Hope XXX


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya,
I havent got one myself but a friend of mine has and they are lovely and roomy, as well as compfy. Plenty of room for all the bits and bobs for LOs in them. Her son has a fairly large wheel chair and it fits easily in the boot so a large double buggy etc would do aswell I should think.
I know what you mean about fuel costs and tax brackets  

all the best 
Corrina xx


----------

